# First annual BBQ Swap meet.



## BayleesFishees (Jan 26, 2006)

Since we decided to take this a little further and have a mini swap meet, and inquiring minds want to know. I thought I would post a thread letting people that are coming, list stuf they are bringing to swap.

This is not going to be open to the general public, so swapper beware. But there are a few fish geeks in our neck of the woods that may be coming over for fish stuff.

So, if you are coming, and you have not yet RSVP'ED LIKE I KINDLY ASKED YOU TOO.....then I will let you use this as one.

Post what you are bringing, or what treasure you would like to find. The swap meet will be at Mark's house, during the BBQ, that way I can sell out Friday night at my house......haha.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2006)

I'll have aquariums there ranging from sizes 10 gallon, 20 gallon highs, 20 gallon extra tall, 20 gallon longs, 30 gallon long, 38 gallons, 52 gallon bow front, and a 75.... There will be 20-30 tanks there. some miscelaneous strip lights of various sizes. Some miscelaneous fishy things and the best yet FISH!!
There I posted! How do you like them apples????


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

O man wish i could go! Would love the bow front! I'll have to wait til ya'll come back so see what can do for the fall BBQ


----------



## Worldwide73 (Feb 11, 2006)

I might have a few plants. Oh yea I have some *congo tetras*... like 8-10 of them available as well. I might have some other junk for sale if I can find some. Wish I could have the ceramics up and going before then, but there have been to many delays. I have some geophagus fry, but they are too small!!! I am missing out here!! 

Brantley


----------

